# Who made this Keen Kutter?



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

I bought this Keen Kutter KK65 low angle block plane on ebay last weekend. I assumed it would be comparable to the Stanley 65 or the 60 because they usually follow the Stanley numbering system. It is a larger low angle block plane but I haven't seen one quite like it. It has a lateral adjustment mechanism, which from my experience and what I've gathered online, isn't very common. Can anyone give a little insight as to if anyone else has a mechanism like this and any guesses as to who made it? I have been going after Keen Kutter bench planes for a while but this is my first KK block plane. I am not very familiar with them yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mike, I am pretty sure your plane was made by Ohio Tools and I'm betting the cap had been replaced.

The plane is rather early, and don't hold me to this, but I'll bet it had the lever type cap.

If you scroll down to the bottom of my page, you'llsee something similar. I have a KK like yours, haven't post it yet. Thanks for the reminder.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/ohio-tools-planes-and-some-history/

And very nice find to!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That is a nice block plane. Love that lateral adjust mechanism… very Norris-like.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This is from the Ohio Tools 1910 catalog.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> Mike, I am pretty sure your plane was made by Ohio Tools and I m betting the cap had been replaced.
> 
> The plane is rather early, and don t hold me to this, but I ll bet it had the lever type cap.
> 
> ...


Hey Don, I think you are right. The adjustment mechanism on yours matches up pretty closely to mine. I think the only difference is that this KK65 has an adjustable mouth. Is it the nickel plating that makes you think that the cap isn't original?

Looking forward to seeing your KK, hopefully it isn't as pitted as mine! Before you post it post some photos of that Steers Patent 304 you won on ebay a few weeks ago. That thing was great!

I posted this before I saw your post above. maybe that nickel plating is original.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Steers is here Mike

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/07/21/steers-304-patented-bench-plane/


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> Steers is here Mike
> 
> http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/07/21/steers-304-patented-bench-plane/
> 
> - Don W


Very cool Steers plane Don.

I found this in a Keen Kutter catalog. It doesn't say if it came with nickel or japanning.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't believe any of the Ohio made planes, especially the early ones had nickel plating. But I don't know for sure.


----------

